# Peanut!



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Peanut's hanging out with us for a few hours until I drop her off with the rescue. She's so cute but OMG...Boston Terrier's are HYPER!!!!
She hasn't stopped RLH since we got home. Todd's a little overwhelmed by all of the RUNNING and keeps looking at her like 
"what the heck is she doing!?!" lol


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Cute - cute!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

That is one major tongue! Puts Gene Simmons to shame.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Could he also have corgi in him? I thought he was a corgi mix by the pictures and wouldn't have thought boston. They are high energy though!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Awww, you sure you can't keep her? Looks like a boston mix to me...maybe boston/corgi?


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh so cute!!! I wouldn't have guessed Boston either with that long nose, but the coloring looks like a Boston...either way what a CUTIE PIE! She looks pretty happy to be hanging out with you and Todd!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

She's a Boston/Chihuahua mix. She's a little taller than Todd but shorter in length. 
So wires were crossed and she's not leaving until Thursday morning. 
DH isn't very happy about it...he said "no more foster dogs for awhile" but the rescue coordinator has to work today and tomarrow so unless we drive Peanut to her we're kinda' stuck with her...not that I'm that upset about the idea. 
I don't think that her tongue has stayed in her mouth for more than a few seconds all day...it cracks me up! She has such a great personality.
I took her to the dog park to try to wear her out...it didn't work but she met a nice terrier and his Mom. She did awesome with both. 
She'sw going to make someone really happy. I guess that she's spent most of her time crated until now so she has energy to burn and some manners to learn. She knows a couple of commands and is crate trained (bonus!)


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

*Update on Peanut..sad news*

My poor little transport/foster girl Peanut escaped her foster home's fenced yard was hit by a car yesterday. 
The rescue that I foster for was unable to cover the cost's of her surgeries and so they moved her to another rescue that is working on raising money to fix her up. 
I can't believe that this happened...poor Peanut! 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12984617
I'll see Angie tomarrow when I drop Nic off with her and so I'll ask her for the full story...I'm so sad for my crazy little Peanut Butter..*sigh*


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Eva ~ That is sad news and I'm sorry to hear about Peanut. Hopefully they can get her fixed soon. Praying for a good outcome for that poor baby!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

This is such a sad story! I will hope for a happy ending!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh what sad news Eva.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh that just gave me chills, I am so sorry Eva. Thank goodness there is another rescue to take her in and hopefully get her the medical care she needs.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh no, I hope she receives the care she needs!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Eva, I'm so sorry! I hope that they raise all the money and that Peanut recovers well from surgery.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*HRI has a protocol now for newly placed fosters...*

HRI had two or more escapees after their placement. They now have protocol for these newbies as they are definitely a flight risk. Lu ought to publish it all over.

I'm so sorry. You must be a bit heartbroken.

I'd love for you to join us in HRI and even if you cannot foster, get in on the action. You have a lot of love to give and great deal of compassion.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> HRI had two or more escapees after their placement. They now have protocol for these newbies as they are definitely a flight risk. Lu ought to publish it all over.
> 
> I'm so sorry. You must be a bit heartbroken.
> 
> I'd love for you to join us in HRI and even if you cannot foster, get in on the action. You have a lot of love to give and great deal of compassion.


 Thanks Linda :hug:
I am a member of HRI, I just haven't finished filling out the skills assesment yet....I need to get that done 
I'd love to foster for HRI but I don't have a fenced yard and so I'd have to figure out something to make it secure for fosters. 
The first thing that I teach my fosters is that I OWN the door 
They sit about three feet away and wait until I say OKAY before thay are allowed outside. It's amazing how quickly they learn that command..lol
I dropped Nic off today but Angie was at an adoption event and so someone else picked him up from me. 
I didn't ask them about Peanut but I'm going to e-mail Angie and ask if she's heard any news...


----------

